# United Kingdom Pictures of Towns, Villages, countryside. Amazing!!



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Bath town looks very nice in those photos, thanks


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Scotland > Highland*

Scotland > Highland 
picturesofengland.com


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Speechless :eek2:.

Thanks for sharing these beauties with us:cheers1:.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Scotland is just gorgeous


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Windmills*

Windmills (UK)
from picturesofengland.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW! Highland of Scotland is really gorgeous


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Snowdonia National Park, Wales (UK)*

Snowdonia National Park
from freefoto.com , www.galenfrysinger.com/wales_snowdonia.htm , panoramio.com


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*England > Kent > Canterbury > Pictures*

England > Kent > Canterbury > Pictures from picturesofengland.com


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Gorgeous pics!!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Britain is always a nice surprise!


----------



## steppenwolf (Oct 18, 2002)

Wow. Impressive editing! But yeah, although these sorts of views arent photoshopped in real life, or as common, or as free from something new and badly out of place... when you get into one, and stop and take it in, rather than take it for granted, its a very beautiful, serene and tranquil thing. Unchanging, historic, picturesque landscapes are undeniably restful and beautiful. Makes me want to get a car and drive a long way out of the city and reconnect with the hills and grass. 

Can we have a 'woodlands' section and a 'coast' one. How about a 'windy, bleak moorlands' one too?


----------



## poponoso (Sep 8, 2005)

*Absolutely gorgeous & beautiful! So many wonderful landscapes, villages and towns... I loved this thread so so much...* :cheers:


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

Guildford


----------



## Elkhanan1 (Oct 21, 2007)

Stunningly beautiful country!


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

*Uk Coastal Scenes*

Uk Coastal Scenes from picturesofengland.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Last photos: absolutely beautiful, awesome... :cheers:


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

British villages are so quaint and well looked after, it's really wonderful :bow:.

And the countryside :drool: :cheers1:.


----------



## NCT (Aug 14, 2009)

Truly unspoilt natural beauty and architecture - concervation and restoration at their best!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

BTW, its possible to see more new photos from British country (towns, villages)?


----------



## robhood (Aug 6, 2009)

chester


----------

